

Why I’m Going Public - zacharyvoase
http://blog.zacharyvoase.com/2010-01-04-why-im-going-public

======
zck
This is similar to the WTF Public License
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL>)

------
zacharydanger
I'm always confounded by people who are so willing to see their software bound
up in chains while claiming this somehow imparts _more_ freedom.

